# Hello From Florida !



## K5Addict2107 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello to everyone I am a Kontakt 5 Addict developing scripts is a hobby of mine. I look forward to sharing information and getting answers to questions.

regards,

Kontakt Addict


----------

